# Free Book Finds: July 2010



## Ann in Arlington

Post your free* book finds here.

Click here for the June 2010 free book thread:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,25817.0.html

This thread is for members to post your Free book finds, no self-promotion please.

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing in the title in addition to including the cover helps when doing searches!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps members who use the "new post" indicator. Thanks for your cooperation!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

*buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!
**international members: these books are free in the US, but may not be free in your country. Again, be sure to look before you click!


----------



## infiniteTBR

Smashwords is having a huge sale for the month of July. Follow the link, and the books listed are all FREE when you type the code SW100 at checkout. Check back to the site every so often as they will be adding books to this list all month.
http://www.smashwords.com/books/category/1/newest/1/promo_SW100/any/


----------



## VictoriaP

Paranormal urban fantasy--ignore the cheesy cover, there's a long story behind it. Though the author started out in the Romance genre, there's actually not much romance in these; some graphic language and situations though. Well worth a look!

_Darkfever_ was available for free last year as well, prior to the release of the fourth book in the series. If you like the genre, this is a series you shouldn't miss--excellently written and one of those mysteries that will keep you guessing for a long time to come. The last book in the set is due in January. We have a fairly sizable fan contingent here, mostly following the freebie release last year that hooked us all in--if you have questions, come find us in the KMM Fever thread in over on the Book Corner.


----------



## 911jason

I picked this up when it was posted in last month's _Free Thread_ but haven't read it yet...


----------



## Geoffrey

This is from the Baen Free Library and has been free for quite a while, but I was going through some of my previously read books and thought I'd post it. It's an alternate worlds science fiction novel and a great read:

Resonance by Chris Dolley


----------



## worktolive

This is a *ONE-DAY ONLY* download of a YA vampire book that's gotten good reviews. The book is called My Love Lies Bleeding by Alyxandra Harvey, but that's the UK name. In the US it has been released as Hearts At Stake. It's being offered by Bloomsbury which is a UK publisher as a pdf download directly from their site. The link to the download is here:

http://www.bloomsbury.com/MLLBdownload/

Note that this is one day only on UK time and they are 5 hours or so ahead of EST. I downloaded the pdf, then sent it to Amazon to be converted, but I haven't gotten it back yet so I'm not guaranteeing that it will be in a readable format.

I tried to get the linkmaker to work, but I'm using a different computer than normal and for some reason, I can't copy the image address into the linkmaker.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

http://www.downloadthedarkness.com/

About The Painted Darkness:

When Henry was a child, something terrible happened in the woods behind his home, something so shocking he could only express his terror by drawing pictures of what he had witnessed. Eventually, Henry's mind blocked out the bad memories, but he continued to draw, often at night by the light of the moon.

Twenty years later, Henry makes his living by painting his disturbing works of art. He loves his wife and his son, and life couldn't be better... except there's something not quite right about the old stone farmhouse his family now calls home. There's something strange living in the cramped cellar, in the maze of pipes that feed the ancient steam boiler.

A winter storm is brewing, and soon Henry will learn the true nature of the monster waiting for him down in the darkness. He will battle this demon and, in the process, he may discover what really happened when he was a child - and why, in times of trouble, he thinks: I paint against the darkness.

But will Henry learn the truth in time to avoid the terrible fate awaiting him... or will the thing in the cellar get him and his family first?

Written as both a meditation on the art of creation and as an examination of the secret fears we all share, The Painted Darkness is a terrifying look at the true cost we pay when we run from our grief - and what happens when we're finally forced to confront the monsters we know all too well.


----------



## CandyTX

Both are business related:

Sam Walton's Way (Kindle Edition)
by New Word City










What I Learned from Peter Drucker (Kindle Edition)
by Jim Champy


----------



## Tuttle

Is there anything us normal people should do if people are chitchatting in here and its making us check the thread when there aren't new free books being posted?

And my free book to post that I found someone post on the amazon discussions and hadn't seen mentioned anywhere on here before
What is the Gospel (Kindle Edition)

_Yes. . .use the report function to let Betsy or I know -- Ann_


----------



## geko29

911jason said:


> I picked this up when it was posted in last month's _Free Thread_ but haven't read it yet...




I finished it this morning, having thoroughly enjoyed it. unfortunately, it's now $3.99
*The Free Books come and go, it's up to each member to check the price before clicking "buy."  
--Betsy*


----------



## Frank Zubek

http://larryfire.wordpress.com/2010/07/09/free-ebooks-from-bestselling-authors-at-borders-com/

_Folks, I've split off the discussion of this to here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,28897.msg532496.html#msg532496

Please comment there, not here...

Betsy_


----------



## Capri142

kinbr said:


> _Both are Christian books._
> 
> Highland Blessings by Jennifer Hudson Taylor
> On Earth as It Is in Heaven: How the Lord's Prayer Teaches Us to Pray More Effectively by Warren Wiersbe


 I just finished this book....an excelent read!


----------



## Geoffrey

Just stumbled on this one ... I was assigned it to read a couple months ago in a goodreads group's reading game ... it's not bad if you like the occasional m/m romance.


----------



## CandyTX

These are both pre-order, but are free, so even if the price goes up, whatever you "buy" it for is what you get it for. It looks a bit odd, like one of them says file size is 5k, but I guess they'll update that when the give us the covers.

Hour of the Hunter: With Bonus Material: A Novel of Suspense (Kindle Edition)
by J. A. Jance
Mystery/Suspense










A Nail Through the Heart: With Bonus Content (Kindle Edition)
by Timothy Hallinan
Mystery/Suspense


----------



## CandyTX

The Outsider: A Novel (Kindle Edition)
by Gabhart, Ann H. (Author) 
Christian Historical Fiction / Romance


----------



## lib2b

​
"A clever concoction of vignettes and short stories knitted into a morality tale about the temptation of illusion and the price of truth... an exotic setting reminiscent of Tanith Lee's Flat Earth series.... The author's sumptuous language will resonate with Lord Dunsany and Clark Ashton Smith fans.... Nazarian's vital themes and engaging characters are sure to entertain." (Publishers Weekly)

Dreams of the Compass Rose, free from Smashwords until 9/15/10. Posted this in last month's thread, but since it's still free, figured I post in this month's too. I started reading it, and so far I like it a lot.


----------



## CandyTX

My Beautiful Disaster (The Pathway Collection #2) (Kindle Edition)
by Buckman, Michelle (Author) 
(Young Adult / Christian Fiction)










ETA:
This is NOT a book, but it's a FREE MP3 of the Kindle song from the ads that Amazon is doing. I have no idea if it's just today or not, but I was surprised not to see it here. I'm totally putting it on my kindle though because well, I'm a geek. I hope this is okay, but this is kind of a cool freebie for us kindle freebie freaks, so I think it's relevant.

Stole My Heart (MP3 Song)
by Little & Ashley


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Candy,

while it is a Freebie, it might have been better as a separate post in Let's Talk Kindle or maybe Not Quite Kindle , there is an argument either way. If you had it in as a stand-alone post, I might split it out. You might post it separately in one of the above forums, for those people who don't get out here and who would be interested.

Also for the new folk, we ask that there only be posts here about Free books, so that the folks who have the thread on "notify" don't come here in vain looking for a new offering. We typically delete chitchat without comment (but we take it easy on new members). Of course, you're welcome to thank a member for a prior post as long as you have your own Freebie to offer!

Thanks!

And here's my Freebie, the Heir:










Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderator


----------



## izzy

Another free book. I just saw it on the list today.


----------



## worktolive

I think this is the newest Samhain freebie - they usually offer two a month on the first and the 15th.


----------



## narcisse

This website is giving away two free audiobooks each week through August: http://www.audiobookcommunity.com/page/sync-link
That is the link to the downloads of the week, and instructions.
Each week, they are pairing a YA book with a corresponding classic, which is cool.

The schedule is:

July 15 - July 21
Bloody Jack by L.A. Meyer
Treasure Island by Robert Louis Stevenson

July 22 - July 28
The Looking Glass Wars by Frank Beddor
Alice's Adventures in Wonderland by Lewis Carroll

July 29 - August 4
The Hunger Games by Suzanne Collins
The Lottery by Shirley Jackson

Available August 5 - August 11
Does My Head Look Big in This? by Randa Abdel-Fattah
A Tree Grows in Brooklyn by Betty Smith

Available August 12 - August 18
Beastly by Alex Flinn
The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde by Robert Louis Stevenson

Available August 19 - August 25
Wondrous Strange by Lesley Livingston
A Midsummer Night's Dream by William Shakespeare

Available August 26 - September 1
Handbook for Boys by Walter Dean Myers
Oliver Twist by Charles Dickens


----------



## infiniteTBR

_I put an image tag in for your book; thanks for the reminder that this book is still free, it was one of the first books posted this month... --Betsy_


----------



## Aprille

The Wicked House of Rohan
by Anne Stuart
(Historical Romance)


----------



## lovesangelrn

Falling Out of Fashion 
by Karen Yamplosky 
(chick lit)










Silluvan's Justice
by Nancy Taylor Rosenberg
(mystery/thriller)










St. Dale
by Sharyn McCrumb
(fiction)


----------



## Meemo

kinbr said:


> The Magician's Accomplice by Michael Genelin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Note that this is the third of a series of 3, so far. . . .for those who care about such things. . .the first two are priced at $9.99 and $10.71 respectively -- Ann_


For those who have a device with the Barnes & Noble reader (iPhone, iPad, computers, etc - or, gee, even a Nook ) - the first in this series is available free on B&N. http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Siren-of-the-Waters/Michael-Genelin/e/9781569477403/?itm=2&USRI=genelin









_Note that the Magician's Accomplice is no longer free...and that the Siren is lendable, even though free through B&N.--Betsy_


----------



## CandyTX

All in Time (Kindle Edition)
by Stone, Ciana (Author) 
Erotica


----------



## CandyTX

Out of Water: From Abundance to Scarcity and How to Solve the World's Water Problems (Kindle Edition)
by Colin Chartres (Author), Samyuktha Varma (Author) 
Non-Fiction / History / Environmental


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

And there are several books by Sax Rhomer. I've never read anything, I believe he writes sci-fi. And I think they might fall into public domain. But they keep showing up in my recommended list, so I thought I'd throw at least his name out there.


----------



## jkent

Sax Rohmer wrote mysteries.  His villian was Dr. Fu Manchu.  His books are public domain and available in many places.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Ah, thanks. You learn something everyday.

And to stay on track, here is another free scintillating sample:


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

mom133d said:


> And there are several books by Sax Rhomer. I've never read anything, I believe he writes sci-fi. And I think they might fall into public domain. But they keep showing up in my recommended list, so I thought I'd throw at least his name out there.


Sax Roehmer is the author of the Fu Manchu novels.

Ed Patterson


----------



## CandyTX

Curious Folks Ask: 162 Real Answers on Amazing Inventions, Fascinating Products, and Medical Mysteries (Kindle Edition)
by Sherry Seethaler
Non-Fiction / Science / Fun










Rorey's Secret (Country Road Chronicles #1) (Kindle Edition)
by Kelly, Leisha 
Religious Fiction










Your Credit Score, Your Money & What's at Stake (Updated Edition): How to Improve the 3-Digit Number that Shapes Your Financial Future (Kindle Edition)
by Weston, Liz Pulliam
Business / Self-Help










How Zappos Shoes In Success (Kindle Edition)
by New Word City
Business / Nonfiction










Marketing in the Moment: The Practical Guide to Using Web 3.0 Marketing to Reach Your Customers First (Kindle Edition)
by Tasner, Michael
Business / Marketing










The Truth About Managing People (Kindle Edition)
by Stephen P. Robbins
Business / Leadership


----------



## Chad Winters

http://www.amazon.com/Bright-Entire-Rose-Book-ebook/dp/B003N7MYQK/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

This one looks like a good Scifi book:

Editorial Reviews
From Publishers Weekly
Starred Review. At the start of this riveting launch of a new far-future SF series from Kenyon (Tropic of Creation), a disastrous mishap during interstellar space travel catapults pilot Titus Quinn with his wife, Johanna Arlis, and nine-year-old daughter, Sydney, into a parallel universe called the Entire. Titus makes it back to this dimension, his hair turned white, his memory gone, his family presumed dead and his reputation ruined with the corporation that employed him. The corporation (in search of radical space travel methods) sends Titus (in search of Johanna and Sydney) back through the space-time warp. There, he gradually, painfully regains knowledge of its rulers, the cruel, alien Tarig; its subordinate, Chinese-inspired humanoid population, the Chalin; and his daughter's enslavement. Titus's transformative odyssey to reclaim Sydney reveals a Tarig plan whose ramifications will be felt far beyond his immediate family. Kenyon's deft prose, high-stakes suspense and skilled, thorough world building will have readers anxious for the next installment. (Apr.) 
Copyright © Reed Business Information, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved.

From Bookmarks Magazine
Bright of the Sky, Kay Kenyon's seventh novel, took critics by surprise. Compared to works by Frank Herbert and Philip Jose Farmer, this impressive first installment in a planned four-part series won them over with its riveting plot, vividly imagined alternate universe, and exotic alien denizens. Titus Quinn is a charming anti-hero, fully fleshed-out and likable; Kenyon's secondary characters are also convincing and memorable. One critic felt that some narrative jumps were confusing, and the Washington Post compared Kenyon's early chapters on 23rd-century Earth to "a kind of retro (1950s) view of the future," but these were considered minor complaints. With elegant prose and a solid grounding in real-life physics, Kenyon has conjured a spellbinding, action-packed planetary romance.
Copyright © 2004 Phillips & Nelson Media, Inc.
See all Editorial Reviews


----------



## webhill

kinbr said:


> A Flower Blooms on Charlotte Street: A Novel by Milam McGraw Propst


Oh! I have not read this (yet) but my 7 year old daughter and I greatly enjoyed the movie based on it - it was called something like the Adventures of Ociee Nash, and was extremely cute


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Folks, the price of admission here is a Free book post. Or, information or a question about a posted book that cannot be discerned from looking at the book's web page. Readers, as always, even with freebies, read the product page carefully before one-clicking...

As always, posts outside these guidelines will be pruned at the moderator discretion, to help those who use the notify feature or "new" indicator to check, thanks!

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

_--- created Kindle ebook link; FYI, second book is a preview only_


----------



## Karaisoke

_Karaisoke--

thanks for the freebie post! and welcome to KindleBoards! Be sure to head on over to Introductions and tell us a little bit about yourself.

Betsy_


----------



## Lyndl

I think this link is to the PB, but the ebook is free. 
eta: the title is hard to read, it's Beyond the Reflection's Edge

_I changed it to the Kindle edition. --Betsy_


----------



## Meemo

Lyndl said:


> I think this link is to the PB, but the ebook is free.
> eta: the title is hard to read, it's Beyond the Reflection's Edge
> 
> _I changed it to the Kindle edition. --Betsy_


It's listed on a previous post but just wanted to point out that the second book in this trilogy, *Eternity's Edge*, is also free (the third, *Nightmare's Edge*, is $9.99 - essentially making it $3.33 per book for the trilogy):


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

For the August 2010 Free Book Finds, go here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31050

Betsy


----------

